# Suggested large, colorful centerpiece fish



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I've recently started planning my next aquarium, but I'm not very experienced in selecting larger fish as I've always been limited by the size of my aquarium. Now that I've purchased a 110 gallon aquarium, my options are more open and I'd like to take advantage of it by getting larger, more colorful fish that will be the centerpiece for my tank.

I began to look at discus, but decided to rule them out due to their need for high temperatures and fragile nature.

In addition, I've also ruled out angels because I don't really like how delicate they look.

I'm leaning more toward a *cichlid species*, but I want to make sure that they won't tear up my tank or unearth the plants I intend to use.

With that in mind, I'd like to hear from some of you to make an informed decision. I'll start by helping you help me w/ a bit of info about my tank, my intended parameters, the plants and substrate I intend to use, the lighting, and other fish I want.

Tank dimensions: 60"L x 18"W x 24"H

Preferred parameters: 
1. Temp = < 80 deg. F
2. pH = < 7.0
3. Water Hardness: average to soft

Substrate / cap: Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting soil substrate w/ pool filter media cap.

Lighting: Medium PAR value (50-100) w/ 5,000K temp.

Tank mates:
1. Clown loaches (3 to 5)
2. Neon tetras or cherry barbs (school of ~30)
3. Maybe a bunch of ghost shrimp or other shrimp for cleaning.

Okay, GO! lol 

Thanks in advance for any/all advice!


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

CLown loaches will eat neons, cherries, and any shrimp once they get big enough, plus, they're big, strong, and blundering, and may mess up the plants and decor. I'd go with zebra or zipper loaches, or some of the larger armored catfish from the genus Brochis (not really large, just three inches).

The vast majority of cichlids that will catch your attention from across the room (aka, big fish) will also tear out plants, dig, and eat neons/cherries. If you want to scrap the neon/cherry idea and go with a larger tetra/barb, then look into the cichlid genus Laetacara, with Laetacara thayeri being the big idea there. They don't dig, but get big enough to eat ghost shrimp, neons, and cherries. Another choice that would be fine with the said smaller schooling fish is the pearl gourami. 6 of these in there would look stunning. Also, neons like cooler water (75ish), so cardinals might be a better choice for an 80˚F tank.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

What about larger gouramis? Might work.

I love my full grown school of male Congo Tetras. They fit my 8' long tank beautifully and would be fine in your 5' tank as well.

What about rainbow fish? There are some tanks posted on this site that are just spectacular.

I was wary of both Congos and rainbows as I don't want plant eaters. Been there, done that and don't want to go there again but my Congos apparently were properly raised and leave my plants alone. Long ago the rainbows I had didn't eat plants but I read that some kinds will.

I love Laetacara but the ones I had weren't front and center extroverts, more cool fish lurking amongst the plants.


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

LB79 said:


> CLown loaches will eat neons, cherries, and any shrimp once they get big enough, plus, they're big, strong, and blundering, and may mess up the plants and decor. I'd go with zebra or zipper loaches, or some of the larger armored catfish from the genus Brochis (not really large, just three inches).


Alright, that rules out clown loaches, too. lol Although I like them, I don't like them enough to let them destroy my tank and eat the other fish!



LB79 said:


> The vast majority of cichlids that will catch your attention from across the room (aka, big fish) will also tear out plants, dig, and eat neons/cherries. If you want to scrap the neon/cherry idea and go with a larger tetra/barb, then look into the cichlid genus Laetacara, with Laetacara thayeri being the big idea there. They don't dig, but get big enough to eat ghost shrimp, neons, and cherries.


Maybe I'm only looking at the female laetacara thayeri when googling this fish, but they're just not colorful. I'll keep the neons/cherries on the table for now.



LB79 said:


> Another choice that would be fine with the said smaller schooling fish is the pearl gourami. 6 of these in there would look stunning.


Those are actually very nice! I was looking for something bigger as opposed to just larger numbers, but I like those gouramis enough to change plans a bit.

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Pearl Gouramis are awesome! I wish I can find another female for my fish!


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> What about larger gouramis? Might work.


Any suggestions? I'm not a fan of kissing gouramis if that's what you had in mind... like the size, don't like the color.



Kathyy said:


> I love my full grown school of male Congo Tetras. They fit my 8' long tank beautifully and would be fine in your 5' tank as well.


I like the look of those as well... very different fins, but cool looking.



Kathyy said:


> What about rainbow fish? There are some tanks posted on this site that are just spectacular.


I assume you're talking about the "banded rainbowfish"? If so, I agree that those are very nice looking, but how big do they get? I can't find any info on their max size.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Male Green Terrors are stunning. The females aren't too shabby either just smaller.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

GTs will inhale the neons/cherries.

yeah, most of the peaceful cichlids you'll find aren't very colorful. Pearl gouramis get 4 inches +, so a group of them would attract some attention.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Cochepaille said:


> I assume you're talking about the "banded rainbowfish"? If so, I agree that those are very nice looking, but how big do they get? I can't find any info on their max size.


Red iranians would be stunners. 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nameless? (May 28, 2011)

Festivums are nice but they will eventually eat neons and will certainly eat shrimp.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Cochepaille said:


> Any suggestions? I'm not a fan of kissing gouramis if that's what you had in mind... like the size, don't like the color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DerekFF said:


> Red iranians would be stunners.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I agree a tank full of rainbowfish of various species is a sight to behold. The only problem is the LFS brands tend to be washed out, it is best to get a reputable breeder and buy from them. Most vary in price, and are not the least expensive fish you could have, but man they are worth every penny. 

You can find a great species list here (this guy is the guru of rainbowfish) 
M. Hertertaxelrodi, M. Praecox, and M. Kamaka (very hard to find) are my favorite species. Although there are way more I really really want to keep. Most rainbowfish in the Meletoainia group get to be 4"-6" so a nice size group would work.

http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Melano.htm


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you want to be able to keep small fish too? Or just want some cool big fish? 

Blue acara they dig when spawning, but will not eat plants. They will eat small fish. 
Fire mouth plant safe not small fish safe.


Rams are always fun but not big. Apistogramma are pretty and cute. They are plant safe. You could have a lot. 

Festivums love to eat plants. I have a 5" 2 year old that eats my clipping. Severum and Uarus are my other cichlids awesome fish but will eat any plant. I throw my plant clipping in there tank to get rid of plants.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

LB79 said:


> GTs will inhale the neons/cherries.
> 
> yeah, most of the peaceful cichlids you'll find aren't very colorful. Pearl gouramis get 4 inches +, so a group of them would attract some attention.


Eh, my GT doesn't bother any of the smaller fish in the tank. I've put convict fry in the tank from time to time and she doesn't even chase them. The tiger barbs usually end up picking them off. 

If I didn't feed her for a few days she might change her mind.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Postal Penguin said:


> Eh, my GT doesn't bother any of the smaller fish in the tank. I've put convict fry in the tank from time to time and she doesn't even chase them. The tiger barbs usually end up picking them off.
> 
> If I didn't feed her for a few days she might change her mind.


That's the fun of Cichilds everyone has a personality. You might have a nice one and the other person might have a nasty beast that eats everything and kills other large fish. 

Cichilds even of the same kind can vary in temperament.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Pretty much any big fish will eat your ghost shrimp for breakfast, also my angelfish ate some of my neons, but I haven't ever had a problem with my clown loaches


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

How big are they? Clowns have a potential to get a foot long.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cochepaille said:


> Hello all,
> 
> In addition, I've also ruled out angels because I don't really like how delicate they look.


 
I saw this in your other post and stikes me odd that you think they are "DELICATE" These are Cichlids, they are not Delicate. I keep 4 in my planted tank, Marble Angels.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Bosemani Rainbowfish! It might bot be a "centerpiece" as you should have a shoal of them, but their colors POP! One of the most beautiful freshwater fish IMO, and a personal favorite.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

JasonG75 said:


> I saw this in your other post and stikes me odd that you think they are "DELICATE" These are Cichlids, they are not Delicate. I keep 4 in my planted tank, Marble Angels.


Sorry for double post, but they are a little more awkward and more sensitive to WQ than other cichlids.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I feel the same way as JasonG does about Angels, about Discus.

Your 110 gal would be a superb discus tank.

They are NOT 'delicate', actually quite hardy and not difficult to keep - so long as you buy very good quality stock in the first place, and be prepared to work just a little harder at maintaining the best water quality conditions you can. If you do that, and get reasonably -good-sized, healthy fish to begin with, you can be almost assured of success.

With discus, you can keep schools of Cardinal Tetras, or Rummy-Noses, or Lemon Tetras - other good tank mates are Rams, Cories, and there are many others.

If you like discus, and your mind can be changed about keeping them, it may help you to decide by having a read of my 'Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus', if you haven't already done so. It's the first Sticky in the 'Fish' section.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

:iamwithst (Paul)


Angels? Sensitive? No. Not at all. Tough fish, and extremely mean when they breed (outside of breeding, they are usually quite mild).


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmmmm colorful cichlid..... and peaceful... Well, rainbow cichlids are colorful and peaceful. Not sure if they're your size though.


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

JasonG75 said:


> I saw this in your other post and stikes me odd that you think they are "DELICATE" These are Cichlids, they are not Delicate. I keep 4 in my planted tank, Marble Angels.


Are we talking about the same fish? lol I'm talking about the black/white marbled fish w/ long fins that other fish always pick on / kill. lol Got a pic?


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> I feel the same way as JasonG does about Angels, about Discus.
> 
> Your 110 gal would be a superb discus tank.
> 
> ...


I really do like Discus, but I'm not willing to sacrifice having plants just b/c discus have to be kept at such high temperatures. According to a number of threads I've read, you have to keep discus at > 82 degrees, which precludes the possibility of keeping the majority of plant species. So I guess my question becomes what plants can I keep at high temperatures?


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

Alright, I think I've narrowed it down to the following centerpiece fish (in the following order)... help me choose which one!

1. Pearl Gouramis (probably about 6)


2. Placidochromis Phenochilus (2 or 3)


3. Green Terror (2 or 3?)


4. Fire Mouth (2)


----------



## JoeD323 (Sep 27, 2011)

As much as I love the larger SA cichlids, I cant sit here and tell you they wont POSSIBLY destroy your entire aquascape. They might not. They probably will. Happy cichlids like redecorating their room often, its in their nature. 

I'd rule out the green terror and the African species but the firemouths are a good option because they max out at a little smaller than the green terrors and are less overbearing on their living space. The pearl gouramis would look great but I think many of us will agree that a well done discus tank can compete with a reef of equal volume. And discus definitely DO NOT rule out plants. The majority of the commonly kept "easy" or "starter" plants will do fine at discus temps.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

The only option, if you don't want a construction/destruction site in your tank, is the pearl gourami. All the others dig. And consume smaller fish.

I keep my discus at 80-81. They're fine. I may end up with stunted fish, but hey, they still stop the show!


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

how about a school of Roseline barbs? They are stunning when they get large and their colors come out.


----------



## John K (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd suggest a group Pearl Gouramis and a group of Bolivian rams. They won't get in each others way and will provide color and activity in different parts of the tank.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

If you want a clean-up shrimp that won't be eaten, you'll need amanos. 

As for the fish, I've always loved moonlight gouramis. I might get one for my 75g. Only problem is that they'll eat thin plants but are fine around things like anubias with big, thick leaves. But look into other gouramis, the big ones are slipping my mind right now. 

I had a school of kamaka 'bows and they were great. Stunning blue silver and amazing colors when spawning. If you want a smaller schooling fish go with the praecox rainbows. You could get a huge school and they'd look awesome. 

I'm just overall wary of cichlids. I've heard too many stories of an otherwise peaceful fish going postal one day and killing tank mates. 

-Lisa


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

Alright, once again I'm flip-flopping on my fish choice, lol. I can't find ANYTHING as nice as discus fish, and other cichlids, as you all have indicated, will just tear up my tank and eat any small schooling fish I want. So now I'm back on the discus train! lol

That, however, means that I have to re-think my plant selection b/c none of the plants I wanted would survive at 80+ degrees. Accordingly, I've come up w/ a list of other plants that I think might work.

What are your thoughts on these plants?

Java moss (carpet)
Java Ferns (med)
Jungle Vals (thick/tall grass)
Ruffle Swords (tall)
Rangeri Swords (tall, thin stock, broad leaf)
Red Melon Swords (same as above, red/green color)
Rotala Indica (tall, scraggly bushes)
Anubias (short, broad deaves)
African Bolbitus (tall, fern-like)

I'm definitely going to use the java moss carpet (although I wish I could do the Christmas moss b/c it's a lot nicer looking), probably the java fern as a medium-height plant, and then 3 or 4 of the taller plants.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cochepaille said:


> Are we talking about the same fish? lol I'm talking about the black/white marbled fish w/ long fins that other fish always pick on / kill. lol Got a pic?


 
Here are mine in the 55 before I upgraded to 75


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cochepaille said:


> I have to re-think my plant selection b/c none of the plants I wanted would survive at 80+ degrees.


 
There is a difference between SURVIVE and Thrive. They might not "Thrive" but they will Survive.

I'm not impressed with big fish (ie some of the Cichlids you suggested) they are MEAN, Clumbsey, and will tear everything up. And the whole theory one has to have a "center-piece" fish is fooooie.

I'd rather see multiple schools, with each species running their own game. If it wasnt for my love of Angels I wouldnt have any, so I could have MORE Amanos. When they are gone, I wont be replacing them.


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

JasonG75 said:


> I'm not impressed with big fish (ie some of the Cichlids you suggested) they are MEAN, Clumbsey, and will tear everything up. And the whole theory one has to have a "center-piece" fish is fooooie.


Not sure why, but I just REALLY want to have a big fish or two, lol. I think it's just b/c I finally have a large enough tank. However, as I indicated before, I want to avoid clumsy and mean; that's why I went back to considering discus fish... nearly every cichlid mentioned in this post and the others I've started would eat smaller fish or tear up my tank.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cochepaille said:


> Not sure why, but I just REALLY want to have a big fish or two, lol. I think it's just b/c I finally have a large enough tank. However, as I indicated before, I want to avoid clumsy and mean; that's why I went back to considering discus fish... nearly every cichlid mentioned in this post and the others I've started would eat smaller fish or tear up my tank.


Yup that's the thing with most big cichlids they eat little fish or plants. Earth eaters are awesome fairly safe with small fish. Only thing is the dig as a way of life. 

Discus match your want for pretty, bright, and big. They also swim in all parts of the tank making them always out for viewing. My discus rare not big 4-5" and don't pay attention for my guppies. If you got big adults 6+" then you might find some small fish disappear. Keep the discus well fed and they should not go for small fish. 

What about gouramis? They are pretty and good sized.


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

Snowflake311 said:


> What about gouramis? They are pretty and good sized.


That's why I was considering pearl gouramis, and I am still considering them for my tank... but the biggest gouramis, like kissing gouramis, moonlight gouramis, etc. aren't the bright colors that I want.


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

JasonG75 said:


> Here are mine in the 55 before I upgraded to 75


Yeah, we're talking about the same fish. When I said "delicate" before, I didn't mean in demeanor, lol... I know they can pick on other fish when they're adults. What I meant was that their long fins/tails make them look delicate to me. Being a fatty, I guess I'm looking for fat-ass fish! lol


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Cochepaille said:


> I really do like Discus, but I'm not willing to sacrifice having plants just b/c discus have to be kept at such high temperatures. According to a number of threads I've read, you have to keep discus at > 82 degrees, which precludes the possibility of keeping the majority of plant species. So I guess my question becomes what plants can I keep at high temperatures?


There are many plants that can readily acclimate to the higher discus temps.

You don't have to sacrifice plants at all due to the higher temps.
To give you some idea of how many plants can do very well in a discus tank, here's my planted tank, which I keep @ 83-84 F:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011

The following plants have done well over lengthy periods in my discus tanks:
Anubias, Java Ferns, many types of Swords, Lotuses, Ludwigias, Hygrophilas, Rotalas, Bacopas, even some Vals & Sags & other types of grasses, among others. Oh, and musn't forget - Crypts too.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> many types of Swords, Hygrophilas, Bacopas,


These plants for sure are straight from the Discus natural habitat.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cochepaille said:


> That's why I was considering pearl gouramis, and I am still considering them for my tank... but the biggest gouramis, like kissing gouramis, moonlight gouramis, etc. aren't the bright colors that I want.


I think the opaline gourami are the best looking. They get 5" but tend to be slow growers. That's what I would get if I were you. I had one and it was one of the best looking fish I have had and I keep discus.

What about a group of dwarf gouramis? they are only 2-3" but a group of them would look nice.


----------



## Cochepaille (May 3, 2012)

Snowflake311 said:


> I think the opaline gourami are the best looking. They get 5" but tend to be slow growers. That's what I would get if I were you. I had one and it was one of the best looking fish I have had and I keep discus.
> 
> What about a group of dwarf gouramis? they are only 2-3" but a group of them would look nice.


I have kept opaline gouramis before (blue and gold) and I really like them; however, I like them as a centerpiece fish for smaller tanks, like my 35g. In fact, I had them in my 35g tank until we lost power for 7 days in the winter and the tank went down to 50 degrees! The only fish that survived that was my pleco, and he was slow going for a good while after that.

As far as dwarf gouramis are concerned, I like them as well, and may in fact get a small school of them to put in my tank... either dwarf gouramis or pearl gouramis (probably whichever is cheaper at the mom & pop pet store that week, lol).


----------



## Matt1892 (May 7, 2012)

Jadenlea said:


> how about a school of Roseline barbs? They are stunning when they get large and their colors come out.


I was waiting for someone to suggest these fish in a tank that size, you could keep a large school of these guys. They Get To around 6 inches have small mouths, u can keep em with Tetras. They will school on all levels of the tank. I've kept them with rams, Apistos, and rainbow furcs. Roseline shark/denisoni barb are cool fish. I got rid of mine because of breeding apistos and fry issues... :/ I have a heavily planted miracle grow capped tank as well, cichlids would definitely not work, they would continously expose soil and you would have cleanup issues and water quality issues often.


----------

